# Door fence upgrade...



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Recently my wife thought to change the main door fence view. I took some 16mm thick plywood coming from several dismantled cabinets to make a panel with a chevron pattern.
After some paint jobs, I reinstalled the "new" fence.
Now, she is asking for a new general paint job for the garage to match with the fence...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I see your wife likes to add to the 'honeydo' list, LOL.

Great result...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That came up nice.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, it did turn out nice.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a lot of cutting!


----------

